# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  SAM_1_30SD - added Motorola ZN50 unlock.

## mohamed73

New version - SAM_1_30SD is uploaded to support sites at LG section.
 - added Motorola ZN50 unlock and phone code removing
 - added new Ever.dll - "Ever_dll_2012_10_27.rar" with support for some Ever F600 and W470 versions.

----------

